# Bon Secour Launch



## DIXIE GYPSY (Oct 6, 2007)

Bon Secour River and Oyster Bay in Alabama.I haven't fished over there in about ten years. We used to launch just off Hwy. 59 at the head of the river. Is Billy's Seafood the only place to launch ? How is the ramp ? Are there any problems with leaving your truck and trailer there ?


----------



## redneckmanal (Oct 9, 2007)

billy seafood is a good place to leave your truck and trailer.. i got a friend who got a boat and no one messes arounder there.. there also another boat ramp . right at aqutia. instead takeing right a billy take a left.. there ramp is deeper and better


----------



## DIXIE GYPSY (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I will check out the other ramp also.


----------

